# Phrag. La Vingtaine - teaser photo.



## monocotman (Mar 11, 2011)

hi,

I don't think we've had this cross posted here yet.
Parents are kovachii x Mem. Dick Clements. 
The general view seems to be that is not one of the better kovachii crosses.
The plant originated from the Eric Young Orchid Foundation. 
They released several plants to a couple of the professionals in the UK a couple of years ago. 
A few were exhibited at shows but I don't think any have been awarded in the UK.
However if the plant comes from the EYOF, then the quality of the MDC parent should be excellent.
This plant tried to flower last year but the flower was deformed.
This year the new growth is bigger and so far bud development is normal.
If I remember correctly the flower tended towards kovachii's purple colour rather than MDC.
The single hairy bud looks like it is going to be pretty dark. There is even colour on the bud sheath.
I'll post more as it develops,
Regards,

David

PS Before NYEric asks, I'll post whole plant photos when the bud opens!


----------



## Shiva (Mar 11, 2011)

I have that cross, so I look forward to see the flower.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 11, 2011)

As far as I know it hasn't been shown in the US, maybe H.P. Norton but I don't think so. Did you get it from EYOF or a vendor? Keep us posted.


----------



## monocotman (Mar 11, 2011)

I bought it from a vendor as 'near flowering size'.
Seems to be pretty straightforward to grow.
I have found a couple of photos on line.
It looks pretty much as you'd expect.
David


----------



## NYEric (Mar 11, 2011)

Must be nice. Within a year all the gen 1 Pk hybrids should sell for around $45. I'll stop buying seedlings then!


----------



## W. Beetus (Mar 11, 2011)

Exciting! I am looking forward to the blooms!


----------



## koshki (Mar 12, 2011)

Sometimes I find the buds just as appealing as the blooms!


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 12, 2011)

W. Beetus said:


> Exciting! I am looking forward to the blooms!



Me too!


----------



## monocotman (Mar 24, 2011)

*it's opening!*

Hi,
first day of opening - the colour of the photo isn't quite right. The photo was taken in the evening sun.
It is deeper and darker with more 'purple' in it, but you get the general idea. My camera over emphasises the red part of the spectrum.
It is pretty much an intermediate colour between the purple of the species and the red of the hybrid. 
As a product of the EYOF, it is possible that a 4n MDC was used as a parent so that may also have had an effect. 
I'll post again as the flower matures and even include a whole plant shot, but this won't be pretty as the old growth is in the process of dying and turning yellow (the current growth is very healthy),
Regards,
David


----------



## Shiva (Mar 24, 2011)

That's beautiful David. How big is the plant?


----------



## monocotman (Mar 24, 2011)

Probably nowhere near full size. The new growth is about a foot across,
David


----------



## goldenrose (Mar 24, 2011)

:clap::clap: That's neat - the color of MDC with kov shape!


----------



## Shiva (Mar 24, 2011)

monocotman said:


> Probably nowhere near full size. The new growth is about a foot across,
> David



Thanks! Mine is much smaller but growing well.


----------



## koshki (Mar 24, 2011)

Wow, that is a beauty!


----------



## e-spice (Mar 24, 2011)

Looks like that one's going to be gorgeous. I have a La Vingtaine and am a lot more excited about getting it to bloom now. The only other one I saw was not that good but this one's a real beauty!

e-spice


----------



## NYEric (Mar 24, 2011)

Yay besseae hybrids!


----------



## phrag guy (Mar 25, 2011)

very nice,can't wait to see it fully open


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 25, 2011)

Oh là là!!!

Very very very interesting!


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 25, 2011)

Waiting for updated photo...


----------



## e-spice (Mar 25, 2011)

SlipperFan said:


> Waiting for updated photo...



I can't handle the suspense!!!

e-spice


----------



## monocotman (Mar 26, 2011)

*here it is!*

Hi,

day three and the flower has expanded quickly and the colour has become paler. This colour rendition is more accurate.
It is an honourable draw between the purple of kovachii and the dark red of MDC.
The flower is 12 cm wide and the petals 4cm across. The whole plant is about 45cm leaf tip to leaf tip.
The plant has grown well since it was repotted from rockwool last spring into an average bark mix.
I'm very pleased with how it has grown -it spends the winter in the kitchen with the other orchids and the summer in the cold greenhouse amongst the tomatoes. No extra heating costs!
Because of this it never gets very hot - it was pretty cool in the kitchen this winter and the greenhouse is very well ventilated so as the provide ideal conditions for tomatoes, not orchids. Humidity is never very high.
Although there is another sheath, this is the only flower on the flower stem.
Maybe next year it will have more,

Regards,

David


----------



## Hera (Mar 26, 2011)

Wonderful color.


----------



## koshki (Mar 26, 2011)

Yeah, I'd use that as my avatar, too! Very nice!


----------



## Dido (Mar 26, 2011)

Nice plant and color


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 26, 2011)

Beautiful color. I'll be the flower's shape improves with subsequent flowerings.


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Mar 27, 2011)

Very interesting cross, nice color and form!


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 27, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Shiva (Mar 27, 2011)

Bravo!


----------

